# Super Bowl pick?



## greybeard (Jan 28, 2019)

I like New England and I hope they win just because it will irritate all the haters , but realistically (not emotionally) I'm picking the Rams to win.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 30, 2019)

I think though many won't look at it this way, it's probably better if the Pats win... then Brady and Gronk retire, Pats become a lower first tier/upper 2nd tier team going fwd, and all the haters can once again believe (wrongly) that their lousy team has a snowball's chance in hell of playing in February...


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 30, 2019)

I'm a hater! Even though they are a great team... still a hater!
Will always root against the Patriots.  ALWAYS!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 30, 2019)

PATRIOTS  PATRIOTS. PATRIOTS  oh...did I mention, New England  PATRIOTS.....just a guess


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 30, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> I think though many won't look at it this way, it's probably better if the Pats win... then Brady and Gronk retire, Pats become a lower first tier/upper 2nd tier team going fwd, and all the haters can once again believe (wrongly) that their lousy team has a snowball's chance in hell of playing in February...


 goooooo PATRIOTS


----------



## greybeard (Jan 30, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> I think though many won't look at it this way, it's probably better if the Pats win... then Brady and Gronk retire, Pats become a lower first tier/upper 2nd tier team going fwd, and all the haters can once again believe (wrongly) that their lousy team has a snowball's chance in hell of playing in February...


Only and if, Bill Belichick retires as well..... and at the same time.

My b-i-l dislikes Brady a great deal and very much hates to see him in the SB. I asked him why and his reply dumbfounded me "He just too good".
I replied by saying "What you really mean is the rest of the league QBs and their team defenses aren't good enough to beat him..you'd like him fine if the opposing team measured up to the Pats".


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 30, 2019)

This made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 30, 2019)

Super bowl snacks
Wings
Deviled eggs
Rolled up ham and turkey 
Cheese sticks
Chips and dip


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 30, 2019)

OneFineAcre said:


> This made me laugh out loud.
> 
> View attachment 57659


Are we talking fake sports vs real sports now ?


----------



## greybeard (Jan 30, 2019)

Wrasslin's fake?

Say it ain't so!!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 30, 2019)

Bill Belichick is a coach among coaches. Probably the best ever. Won't dispute it. But it's a "team" sport, and the reason for his prolonged success is the leader of the team he coaches. Tom Brady is the driver of the sports car that is the New England Patriots. And he's remained in position for the entire time. There have really only been a handful of QB's with the "stuff" to do what he does... Seems there are a few more newbies that could/will join that group over time, Notably Mahomes, Wilson? Maybe Goff, Wentz? Trubisky? Watson? A few others? There are other good QB's who have won superbowls and performed outstanding. But until they perform at that level consistently, though a LONG period of time, with a revolving door/cast of unnamed lower level talent under their command, they are not in Tom's league.

Hoyer is in no way, shape, or form even close to a capable or quality replacement for Tom when he goes. I don't see another Mahomes on the horizon any time soon... In reality, Tom was/is the only real QB out there who could challenge Mahomes on any field. IMHO.

Pats are gonna be back in the "dark ages" when Brady steps down. Unless of course he can find another gem at draft #199...  & even then it will take a year or two for the full Belichick offense to be capably used. Just my beliefs.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 30, 2019)

Hoyer is not even a good replacement for Hoyer...showed what he was worth in 2017 in Houston


----------

